# Maggots?



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I want to feed my darts some maggots to fatten them up a bit, and maybe get them breeding again. I'm at college, and I'm not allowed to receive live shipments, otherwise I'd order maggots from a reptile food vendor on the internet.

This post may seem familiar because a couple months ago I asked about taking maggots from dead carp near a dam. I decided not to do that because of the chemicals and runoff that the carp may have accumulated being bottom feeders and whatnot. But I got another idea..... What if I just sat a big old T-bone outside on a plate? Anyone ever tried that?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

why dont you just find someone on dendroboard who will send you some flies, and not label it live insects. Just have them ship it 2day, well packaged, and say this end up, and the shipment will go fine. I guess you personal beliefs come into play on this one, but i say what the college doesnt know wont hurt them.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I would NOT feed maggots from a peice of rotting meat... one for the size (usually larger unless you get the tiny little carrion flies which you NEVER EVER want in the place you have live things) and two, they eat meat! Why would you want them near your frogs?!

Just place a lemon/lime/orange outside for a couple days and bingo! FF maggots. Right size, you know your frogs will eat them, just toss the citrus peice in with your frogs and bingo! Instant buffet. Just don't keep the peice long enough for extra maggot to pupate, fliers are hell to get rid of.

"Midwest" is a little general, but there are probibly other froggers around you locally that you can get FF cultures from and raid them for maggots. If you can't get live shipments, how are you getting food for your frogs?!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

do none of your FF cultures have any maggots in them? i'd be really worried if you didn't have any cultures in varying stages to provide food for your frogs. if you are near any wooded areas you could also go termite hunting. i've had termites put on tremendous fat for some of my frogs


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, I must have given that a different spin than I meant to... Don't worry, my fruit fly cultures are doing fine. My frogs are getting enough food. I just want to vary their diet a little bit.

Technically, I am not allowed to have the flies in the room. But I have contacted a few people and the general consensus is that as long as nothing causes a problem with anyone else, it's okay that I keep them. I just try to keep the whole hobby on the down low so it doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Check local stores where fishing gear is sold. Maggots are often sold as bait.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Somewhere on here is a post about making small gladware container cultures that work great for feeding fruit fly larve .They do the trick.
Mark W.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You can narrow down the search that Mark recommends by looking for posts from Benjamin Green.

s


----------

